# To tape or not to tape



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Should I tape his right ear? As you can see, it will stand, but I am worried that the crease will effect it. These were taken at the same time. He is about 17 weeks.



*** Photos removed too large....


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../153986-maximum-picture-size-800-x-600-a.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html


----------



## Hanna.the.Foxx (Sep 12, 2012)

he is only 4 months, don't start worring about it untill around 6 months, or ask your vet at that time, Sarge is so cute!


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Hannah. I am not gonna ask anymore, just wait and see. He is a good boy and very loving and smart. I am thinking of leaving his crate open tonight. He was out most of the nite last nite. I know he will jump in my bed.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would wait a little longer. A lot of times their ears go back down and back up again with teething.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

I just couldn't help it. I taped his ears today, and he don't seem to mind. He was born May 5th, so that makes him closer to 5 months. I will post some pics later. I think I will leave them on for a week. Is that about right?


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

DON'T TAPE YOUR DOGS EARS! I left Sarges on for only 3 days. The skin was comming off his head where the tape was. I guess he was scartching it in the night, because we never saw it. Now he is depressed, and his ears look worse than ever. I just pray they don't get infected. I will never put my buddie through anything like this again just for my vainess. And before you say it, the ears were taped right.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Sarges ears are ok. They are even standing straight up. I wouldn't do this again. I took him to the vet, and he said to just keep the area clean.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

*** Photos removed too large....


MAXIMUM Picture size is 800 x 600

How to Resize Your Pictures


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Hows This??


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

That's 1023 x 912 pixels -- still too big. Cute dog. And I wouldn't worry about his ears. Let his teeth come in and they'll be fine.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

They have been up for a couple weeks.


----------

